# Autotrail delaware 150bhp with auto gearbox



## GerryOK (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi. Can anyone give me their experiences of the new Autotrail Delaware with 150 bhp engine with the automatic gearbox. I am worried that this engine might be underpowered in auto gearbox format. Thanks


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Gerry and welcome to MHF

150 should be well up to the job so long as you don't fit a line lock and take it Santa Pod.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Is it a "true" auto or a Sprintshift/comfortmatic automated manual?? There is a HUGE difference, but both will be more than up to the job, auto boxes are as good, if not better these days (certainly easier to drive) than a manual. Plus (providing its a full auto not robotised manual) no Dual mass flywheel issues like manuals can have. 

Before anyone jumps in and says that auto's have DMF's I know BUT they are not subject to the abuse that DMF's with manual gearboxes get.

Andy


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Our last van was a Delaware with 150bhp but manual box. Plenty of power to take us high up into the Pyrenees several times.
New van has the same engine but with Comfortmatic and I love the gearbox.
No loss of power or mpg but so much easier to drive.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Just remember that it's NOT an automatic but a robotised manual gearbox and it has a proper friction clutch so DONT hold it on hills using the throttle, even for a couple of seconds, use the hand (or foot) brake EVERY SINGLE TIME. If you don't then your clutch (and probably the DMF) will be history in a VERY short space of time because slipping the clutch (which is what you do when holding it on a hill) produces HUGE amounts of heat as well as wearing the clutch lining away and heat is a KILLER of DMF's

Apologies if you are aware of the above but many are unaware that Comfortmatics have clutches that can be knackered very quickly by lazy driving. (It's fine to hold a "proper" auto on the throttle but NEVER a Sprintshift or a Comfortmatic!!) 

Andy


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

My first MH was based on a 2006 Renault Master with the Quickshift6 robotic gearbox. It was claimed that "For easier parking manoeuvres, the transmission allows full automatic transmission -like movement at idling speed, sometimes known as "creeping". In first and reverse gears, the vehicle moves at idle speed after the brake pedal and/or handbrake is released. This function also allows the vehicle to be held steady on a shallow gradient and facilitates hill starts."

It worked fine on hill starts with no signs of overheating etc. I saw it last New Year on a rally with its present owner. it has about 70,000 miles on the clock now with no transmission problems in its lifetime.

Has the Fiat conformatic a similar function?


----------



## SteveRallye1 (Nov 29, 2016)

From experience the 3ltr was always going to be the best option on a van that size, I had it on the Trigano Tribby van conversion. The issues with the DMF are well documented and Plod is right on that issue . I got 40k on it before needing new clutch and DMF as against a lot of 2.3,s needing one at early teens or even single figures. From personal choice though I loved the Comformatic, but do wonder that downgrading all that torque for the sake of economy and the dreaded all empowering EU legislation is a big mistake. Being an ex tugger bigger engine was not only common sense but more economical. The jury is out on these new mini engines with max BHP so recently bought the last of the 2.3 130,the budget would not stretch to the last of 2016 3ltr as that would have been my choice. I paid 3k for my 3ltr Comfomatic in 2008 as against the 5k plus needed now, another factor. Hope this helps your choice.


----------

